# Utricularia graminifolia- how to use it?



## Tex Gal

I just got Utricularia graminifolia. It arrived as a blob. I don't quite know what to do with it. Do I treat it like a moss and put it between screening? It doesn't look like it has roots.


----------



## Aquaspot

As mentioned via email, you can float the mass in water and seperate it like you do with hairgrass. 

Utricularia graminifolia can be tied like moss or planted in the substrate. It does root itself onto whatever it can hold as the roots are pretty strong. 

Do take note that in a new aquarium, it will acclimatize itself first before showing any new growth.


----------



## Brilliant

Use it like HC, hairgrass...Break it up and plant into substrate. The root is small and at each end of grass blade, take a few and plant with tweezers. It will take a while to bounce back.


----------



## Tex Gal

Thanks, I'll try it. It's so small, it's gonna be a delicate operation finding which end is the root. I'm gonna need little tweezers. I think this will take me a while.


----------



## Tex Gal

Aquaspot said:


> As mentioned via email, you can float the mass in water and seperate it like you do with hairgrass.
> 
> Utricularia graminifolia can be tied like moss or planted in the substrate. It does root itself onto whatever it can hold as the roots are pretty strong.
> 
> Do take note that in a new aquarium, it will acclimatize itself first before showing any new growth.


Just wanted to say the plants I just received were GREAT!!! You threw in a couple of extra stems for each one. They are all terrific and healthy! I'm really pleased and would recommend you to anyone.


----------



## Aquaspot

Tex Gal said:


> Just wanted to say the plants I just received were GREAT!!! You threw in a couple of extra stems for each one. They are all terrific and healthy! I'm really pleased and would recommend you to anyone.


Don't need to thank us for the extras. That's what we always do for our orders. Just glad that you like the plants. 

Do remember to always buy inspected and certified pest-free plants. (Read about the crawlie that came in your other package, definitely not pleasant)


----------



## gotcheaprice

Ahh, can't wait to place my order... I still need to get everything set up 

Arg, I totally wanna do a UG foreground!
How does UG grow emersed? I want to try grow it emersed then fill it with water first, but I guess it won't work since it has to acclimate then sprout?


----------



## spypet

I tried UG, but with my DIY Co2, it did not grow well.
I eventually removed it. I hope you have better luck.


----------



## Tex Gal

Aquaspot said:


> Don't need to thank us for the extras. That's what we always do for our orders. Just glad that you like the plants.
> 
> Do remember to always buy inspected and certified pest-free plants. (Read about the crawlie that came in your other package, definitely not pleasant)


I thought any reputable dealer would be inspecting and sending pest free plants. Sent them an email and they have yet to respond about the bug. You'd think they would at least tell me if it was aquatic or not. Didn't think they could ship into the U.S. like that. Guess I'm too naive and trusting.


----------



## redcherryshrimp

is this available in the U.S.?
anyone have any for sale?
thanks!


----------



## Robert Hudson

Some time in the next 30 days I will have it. If you can't wait, people in the trade forum sometimes have it up for sale. Maybe Texgal has some! 

Anybody have photos of a UG aquascape?


----------



## longbowaj

I have had somewhat a difficult time keeping mine planted. Perhaps I kept the chunks too big or something or maybe it's just my MTS that keep making it come out of the gravel. 

I'd like to see some pics of yours once it's planted.


----------



## Cavan Allen

It's a lot easier to keep it down in a fine substrate. Some inert sand in the area of the planting is useful for that purpose.


----------



## longbowaj

I have black fluorite, and that's not fine enough?


----------



## Minsc

longbowaj said:


> I have had somewhat a difficult time keeping mine planted. Perhaps I kept the chunks too big or something or maybe it's just my MTS that keep making it come out of the gravel.


I've been having this issue for months, and believe it may be a CO2 issue. I just doubled the amount of flow sweeping across the foreground, and the UG seems to have started growing down into the substrate rather than across it as before.

MTS may contribute to the problem, ancistrus definitely do!


----------



## ashappard

Robert Hudson said:


> Anybody have photos of a UG aquascape?


oliver knott has done a few layouts with it
like this one for example : http://www.pbase.com/plantella/hc60


----------



## Cavan Allen

longbowaj said:


> I have black fluorite, and that's not fine enough?


That's the same particle size as the regular stuff, right? If so, it can be done but the sand really helps. You will often see plants like that growing in sand or similar fine substrates in their natural habitats.


----------



## longbowaj

Minsc said:


> I've been having this issue for months, and believe it may be a CO2 issue. I just doubled the amount of flow sweeping across the foreground, and the UG seems to have started growing down into the substrate rather than across it as before.
> 
> MTS may contribute to the problem, ancistrus definitely do!


That is exactly the behavior I'm seeing. I getting mediocre growth but what I do get doesn't seem to be growing down into the substrate. I'm getting ready to buy the stuff for pressurized C02 so maybe i'll buy a bag of sand as well. Not sure I really want to add sand though because I think it will just settle over time and end up under the regular fluorite.


----------



## Cavan Allen

longbowaj said:


> That is exactly the behavior I'm seeing. I getting mediocre growth but what I do get doesn't seem to be growing down into the substrate. I'm getting ready to buy the stuff for pressurized C02 so maybe i'll buy a bag of sand as well. Not sure I really want to add sand though because I think it will just settle over time and end up under the regular fluorite.


It probably will, but so what? The plants should be well established by then.


----------



## keitarosan

can it be sandwiched on a mesh like moss walls? has anyone tried it? where can i buy this UG?


----------

